# Reparar Memory Flash usb 2.0



## Paddy

Holas!

     8)  _Como están:_

*Bueno*, mi problema es que mi memory flash funcionaba bien hasta que un corte de luz hizo mi computador y otros en los que ya lo probé no lo detenten mas.
No se que puedo hacer o como puedo repararlo (o si tiene reparación), ya que cuando lo conecto al puerto USB, el Sistema Operativo (Windows XP/2000 server/win98) reconoce que se ha conectado un hardware pero no reconoce cual.
También me han comentado que puedo formatearlo pero no tengo idea como, si alguien tiene alguna idea o sabe que puedo hacer en este caso por favor le agradecería mucho que me contestara al leer este mensaje

_¡Cualquier tipo de sugerencia me orientaría!_


----------



## Guest

Creo que debido al corte de luz se presento algún sobrevoltaje que daño la interfaz de comunicación entre la memoria y el computador, prueba lo sugerido en este foro:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/puede-reparar-memoria-usb-pen-drive-11/

Si esto no soluciona tu problema, lo mas probable es que tu memoria ya no tenga arreglo.


----------



## lcmatronic

Hola como estan amigos!.Soy nuevo en este sitio.He leido un par de preguntas, anteriormente lei una q me interesaba consultar y colaborar en lo posible pero por lo visto la cerraron.Bueno el tema es q yo tengo un pendrive CXmemox el cual no funciona.Resulta q debido a q varias veces fue desconectado de mala forma dejo de ser reconocido por la pc y ademas levanta mucha temperatura por lo q prefiero no conectarlo mucho.Al pendrive lo desarme esperando q sean las resistencias de entradas como lo q menciona el usuario"Li-on"(creo) en otra consulta similar.Sauqe las pequeñas resistencias negras ceramicas para medirlas bien pero todo parece normal, los valores son los indicados en las resistencias.Las unicas q me causaron curiosidad fueron unas q tenian 20 ohm, practicamente un corto, y su acodacion del valor era de una "D", quizas sea un cero pero no se distingue bien por ser pequeño.En fin las resistencias parecen estar bien, otra oservacion es q el circuito deja vacio un lugar para una resistencia q nunca ha estado ahi, de fabrica los sacan asi por lo visto.Bueno y el calentamiento se produce en un integrado "SK6202", supongo q es un driver.Del otro lado de la plaqueta esta la memoria q es de la linea de Sansung la cual por suerte no se calienta.Y bueno eso es todo lo q he logrado observar  en el pendrive sin poder darle solucion.Espero poder tener alguna sugerencia.Desde ya gracias.Saludos!


----------

